# Reparación de pixels en corto en pantallas tv lcd



## DOSMETROS (Mar 20, 2018)

Ésto me ha sorprendido verlo y no lo entiendo demasiado técnicamente hablando, *salvo que las pantallas tengan sistemas redundantes *. Lo de limpiar y revisar los contactos de los flex sería aparte , aqui anula conexiones 

Les dejo los videos explicativos :


























Service Tv Panggilan: Data Kupingan Panel LCD


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 6, 2018)

Solucion para el Sony kdl32l lcd falla de imagen, cortar CKV1, CKV2, CKVB1, CKVB2 y STVP,  conservar CKVB2


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Mar 11, 2020)

*añado algo de informacion:*

*Method of driving display panel and display apparatus for performing the same*


----------

